# anyone just have "drunk" vision problems?



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

people, myself or things do not look different to me. i just see everything as if i were drunk 24/7. its been 5 months now. i also have heavy tired hurting eyes all the time. sometimes the back of my neck is really tight that it hurts and i get a crawling feeling in my left ear sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

Get mri and eeg and blood tests and what not


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

TommyG said:


> Get mri and eeg and blood tests and what not


iv had a mri, cat scan and blood work :/


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

no eeg?


----------



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

TommyG said:


> no eeg?


no isnt that for seizures?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

doesnt matter, u should get one just in case. EEG can show many things


----------



## ConquerYourFear (Mar 19, 2012)

lilnewk said:


> people, myself or things do not look different to me. i just see everything as if i were drunk 24/7. its been 5 months now. i also have heavy tired hurting eyes all the time. sometimes the back of my neck is really tight that it hurts and i get a crawling feeling in my left ear sometimes.


Same shit here, how did it start, naturally or drug induced?


----------

